# Available puppies!!!



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

We have been getting a good bit of questions, I think, about available puppies, and where to get them. Thought it might be helpful, to do a quick little peak, to see what precious fur-babies are available. And gosh, they are precious.

If you are looking, you can click on the below sites, and it tells you all about the babies, and where the breeders are located. If anyone knows of anyone else..feel free to add on.

Also, some of the below sites, provide additional breeders, who also have fur-babies available.


http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

http://www.divinemaltese.com/

http://dolcemaltese.com/litter.html

I think, there will be available babies from Josymir, but not 100% sure, best to give her a call. Her site states, no babies available, but it may not be updated.

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/


Hope this helps.... :wub: .. They all sure are precious!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I posted this in another thread......most of these breeders at one time or another will have a retired champion they are looking to place in a good home.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 12 2008, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688027


> We have been getting a good bit of questions, I think, about available puppies, and where to get them. Thought it might be helpful, to do a quick little peak, to see what precious fur-babies are available. And gosh, they are precious.
> 
> If you are looking, you can click on the below sites, and it tells you all about the babies, and where the breeders are located. If anyone knows of anyone else..feel free to add on.
> 
> ...


I have Rhapsody and Euphoria furbabies. They both have puppies available.
I would like to add Euphoria - Jessica: http://www.euphoriamaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting this -- hopefully it will help out the new SM members who are looking for reputable breeders.

Ta-Jon Maltese also has a darling boy for a GREAT price: Ta-Jon Boy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 12 2008, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688118


> Thank you for posting this -- hopefully it will help out the new SM members who are looking for reputable breeders.
> 
> Ta-Jon Maltese also has a darling boy for a GREAT price: Ta-Jon Boy[/B]


 :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

We all know how I just got my new baby. Before I got her, I swear, I had called/emailed every maltese breeder in the country [and some in others!] inquiring if they puppy had puppies or not. 
Here are some other reputable show breeders that have puppies:

http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltese/SILKESSMALTESE/ (Giselle’s breeder!)

http://www.divinitymaltese.com/puppies.html

http://dolcemaltese.com/litter.html

http://www.cherubmaltese.com/availPups.htm

http://www.amaltesepuppy.com/puppies%20for%20sale.html

http://www.geocities.com/cosmosmaltese/album2_030.htm

http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html (although he's not on the website yet) 

http://www.laurealmaltese.com/ourpups.htm

http://www.portraitmaltese.com/available.html (she breeds with Laureal Maltese)

http://www.doggievilla.com/STORKREPORT.html

http://www.alwaysmaltese.com/available_puppy_b.html

http://www.snocapmaltese.com/Maltese_Puppies.html

http://www.gumwood.com/nursery/malt/

http://www.silverbrookmaltese.com/Puppies_Available.html

http://www.jambetmaltese.com/

http://www.susensmaltese.com/maltesepuppies.html

http://www.jacobmaltese.com/puppy_availability.html

http://www.chacamaltese.org/available_maltese

http://www.cannesblanc.com/

http://visitedgewood.com/Available_Puppies.html

http://shenandoahvalleymaltese.com/index.html

http://www.unforgettablemaltese.com/

http://www.hylanacres.com/

http://zippohoney.tripod.com/id4.html

http://www.sandsmaltese.com/

http://www.verandamaltese.com/v_puppies.html

http://www.balletblancmaltese.com/

http://www.wee-r-yorkies.com/NewArrivals.htm

http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/Puppies/index.htm

http://www.ga-li.com/ (she doesn’t update her website a lot)

http://www.avantemaltese.com/index_files/Page450.htm

http://www.dreamnmaltese.com/available/index.htm

http://www.talinmaltese.com/puppies.htm

http://www.barbarellastar.com/

Suleman, Shari	Shari's Maltese	Bowie, MD 301-464-7903 [email protected]
Licate, Janet E.	Candlewyck Maltese	Carlisle, PA 717-243-6135 [email protected]
Graham, Jean Fleecy Maltese Phoenix, AZ 623-869-7062 [email protected]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:smheat: wow so many breeders lol


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 12 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688154


> :smheat: wow so many breeders lol[/B]



LOL...great job!! :thumbsup: 

Lot's of great choices for those researching for there new fur-baby!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is quite a list 

I don't think I'd recommend this one though - just my opinion from looking at the website. If you google one of the top things on their site says "Teacup".

http://www.amaltesepuppy.com/puppies%20for%20sale.html

With all those others options, I don't think I'd take the chance, unless you know something I don't know 

Edit to add: http://shenandoahvalleymaltese.com/index.html 
Wouldn't recommend them either. They sell at 8 weeks & give discounts to people who buy more than one! Terms & Conditions


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688171


> That is quite a list
> 
> I don't think I'd recommend this one though - just my opinion from looking at the website. If you google one of the top things on their site says "Teacup".
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sorry, I didn't notice that!! Then I deff. don't recommend them either. They were just all the breeders in my favorites on my computer  I was just looking to see if they had puppies available and if they showed their malts.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 12 2008, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688177


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688171





> That is quite a list
> 
> I don't think I'd recommend this one though - just my opinion from looking at the website. If you google one of the top things on their site says "Teacup".
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sorry, I didn't notice that!! Then I deff. don't recommend them either. They were just all the breeders in my favorites on my computer  I was just looking to see if they had puppies available and if they showed their malts.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I figured that was the case  I had a ton of breeders in my favorites too.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mini's breeder was up there (chalet de maltese) and i just wanted to add www.ariamaltese.com =]


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 05:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189


> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


Seriously? That's why you think puppy mills and BYB's flourish?! :blink: They flourish because the MAJORITY of people don't know any better. When I was first looking at Maltese I was going to go to a family owned pet store in the town where I live, that was until I said this to a friend and she said don't because they get their dogs from mills or byb's. I never would have known. That's when I started doing my homework and thank God I found the AMA and SM.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189


> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


well, massimo was $1200 from a BYB and i've spent WELL over that on his medical bills in the past ohh...say...3 years. 
and unfortunately they will only continue to grow, since he has a few different health issues, and they are chronic.

mini's breeder's dogs go from $2000-2500 for pet quality females (some times less)...and $1500 and up for males.
and besides mini's spay and normal checkups, i haven't spent a penny more on her in 2 years. =]

the difference is in the breeding.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189


> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I think there are very few top breeders that sell their pups for that price. Typically they are $1000 (males) to $2500 (for females).

Not only that, pet stores sell puppies for $1000 or *way *more - and those are puppy mill puppies. 

You don't have to spend that much for a well bred Maltese, because for some people that is just not possible. However, some people have that amount of money and are more than willing to pay the $5000 to know what they are getting and not support unethical breeding practices.

I don't think blaming well respected breeders' prices for why BYB's and puppy mills flourish is very productive.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189


> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I totally agree. When you can get a malt for free at a shelter or rescue. 
That is rediculous. What if people can't afford that? Should they just not get a maltese puppy and not enjoy this wonderful breed, or risk getting an unhealthy puppy and promote the poor treatment of their parents?

The world may never know....

I mean, the econmy is bad enough...and now this!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Some breeders, the ones that sells extra tiny, teacup, micro puppies sells pups for top dollar as well. 

Look at these breeders:

http://www.puppiesforsalebynet.com/

http://www.exquisitepuppies.com/WaitingList.html

Those maltese look so sad :bysmilie:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 12 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688198


> Some breeders, the ones that sells extra tiny, teacup, micro puppies sells pups for top dollar as well.
> 
> Look at these breeders:
> 
> ...


those are not reputable breeders. they are either brokers are mills. they breed for greed.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Part of my reasons for starting this thread...is there are a variety of wonderful breeders, in a variety of dollar thresholds.
I so badly wanted to help others go in the right direction. During my research, these are the breeders, as well as some I have not listed, that was my absolute hearts desire to adopt from. My dream babies. If you have followed my journey,
you will know that both Mia and Leo came from local breeders, that my husband found. My husband does not trust my judgement, and thinks I am naive . Both homes were loving, their babies were clean and appeared healthy, and he did obtain vet references.

We had been to a number of homes....and had walked away with heavy heavy hearts. So, we did not adopt the first babies that we visited. Mia and Leo were not impulse, we made sure, that at a miminum, the other fur-babies in the home, were well taken care of, otherewise, we wanted no parts. We asked a gazillian questions, and they of us. Trust me, my husband would not contribute to the heartache of fur-babies and was furious leaving a couple of homes. 

Mia was $1900.00 and Leo was $1850.00. Leo, came down with a virus, which he is all better now, thank God, and has a underbite, which I knew when I first saw him. I love them soooo much...more then I can even express, and knew both of them, needed loving homes. I thank God for them.

With all that said, I would much have preferred to go with these breeders that have been listed, as well as some that have not, as they make sure there health lines are clean, temperment, and all of the proper guidelines. All of that, cost a great deal of money to the breeders.

Would I pay, $3,000.00 to $5,000.00....Yes, I absolutely would. There are also wonderful breeders listed, who are not in this price range, who are in the range of Mia and Leo, and some even lower.

It's my hearts desire to help...I hope somehow it does.

I love Leo and Mia with all my heart...and hold them so dearly to me...they are my diamonds....


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688194


> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189





> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I think there are very few top breeders that sell their pups for that price. Typically they are $1000 (males) to $2500 (for females).

Not only that, pet stores sell puppies for $1000 or *way *more - and those are puppy mill puppies. 

You don't have to spend that much for a well bred Maltese, because for some people that is just not possible. However, some people have that amount of money and are more than willing to pay the $5000 to know what they are getting and not support unethical breeding practices.

I don't think blaming well respected breeders' prices for why BYB's and puppy mills flourish is very productive.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688203


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688194





> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189





> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I think there are very few top breeders that sell their pups for that price. Typically they are $1000 (males) to $2500 (for females).

Not only that, pet stores sell puppies for $1000 or *way *more - and those are puppy mill puppies. 

You don't have to spend that much for a well bred Maltese, because for some people that is just not possible. However, some people have that amount of money and are more than willing to pay the $5000 to know what they are getting and not support unethical breeding practices.

I don't think blaming well respected breeders' prices for why BYB's and puppy mills flourish is very productive.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

ARE YOU KIDDING ME? It's people like you that keep byb's and puppy mills in business! Did you read what Allheart just posted? I got both of my girls from a very good up and coming show breeder... they were $2,000.00 each. A hundred or so dollars more than Allheart paid for hers. The main goal of reputable breeders isn't to have tons of puppies for sale. Have you read anything on this site?!?!?!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688203


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688194





> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189





> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I think there are very few top breeders that sell their pups for that price. Typically they are $1000 (males) to $2500 (for females).

Not only that, pet stores sell puppies for $1000 or *way *more - and those are puppy mill puppies. 

You don't have to spend that much for a well bred Maltese, because for some people that is just not possible. However, some people have that amount of money and are more than willing to pay the $5000 to know what they are getting and not support unethical breeding practices.

I don't think blaming well respected breeders' prices for why BYB's and puppy mills flourish is very productive.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.
[/B][/QUOTE]
personally, i'd rather give my money to a breeder that is continuing to better the breed, than to some run of the mill back yard breeder who doesn't care about, or KNOW good breeding practices. a show breeder spends thousands of dollars on showing their dogs, to make sure they are a superb example of the maltese breed. they are not out to breed for money, when they breed, they are looking to produce more show hopefuls. those dogs/pups who do not meet the exact criteria, or specifications of a particular breeder, are those put up for adoption. they may not be the example of the breed they prefer, maybe they have a different head than they want to continue to have in their lines, or maybe they just don't have the temperament of a show dog. or maybe they can have small faults, such as an off bite or pigmentation... whatever the reason, they still have the fantastic bloodlines behind them. they deserve a fabulous home, one that can afford the upkeep of a high maintenance breed. so...whatever those breeders decide to charge, you're getting a quality dog. unlike a miller or BYB. you have no idea what is behind their dogs, nor do you know what kind of illnesses may raise their ugly heads later in life.

so. go ahead and bash those who breed to better the breed and condone those who breed for greed....and then look in my sweet massimo's eyes and tell you him that his breeder had the right to breed him, and had the right to cause him so much pain and heart ache...to cause him to be sick every single day for the rest of his life.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 12 2008, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688210


> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688203





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688194





> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189





> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I think there are very few top breeders that sell their pups for that price. Typically they are $1000 (males) to $2500 (for females).

Not only that, pet stores sell puppies for $1000 or *way *more - and those are puppy mill puppies. 

You don't have to spend that much for a well bred Maltese, because for some people that is just not possible. However, some people have that amount of money and are more than willing to pay the $5000 to know what they are getting and not support unethical breeding practices.

I don't think blaming well respected breeders' prices for why BYB's and puppy mills flourish is very productive.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.
[/B][/QUOTE]
personally, i'd rather give my money to a breeder that is continuing to better the breed, than to some run of the mill back yard breeder who doesn't care about, or KNOW good breeding practices. a show breeder spends thousands of dollars on showing their dogs, to make sure they are a superb example of the maltese breed. they are not out to breed for money, when they breed, they are looking to produce more show hopefuls. those dogs/pups who do not meet the exact criteria, or specifications of a particular breeder, are those put up for adoption. they may not be the example of the breed they prefer, maybe they have a different head than they want to continue to have in their lines, or maybe they just don't have the temperament of a show dog. or maybe they can have small faults, such as an off bite or pigmentation... whatever the reason, they still have the fantastic bloodlines behind them. they deserve a fabulous home, one that can afford the upkeep of a high maintenance breed. so...whatever those breeders decide to charge, you're getting a quality dog. unlike a miller or BYB. you have no idea what is behind their dogs, nor do you know illnesses may raise their ugly heads later in life.

so. go ahead and bash those who breed to better the breed and condone those who breed for greed....and then look in my sweet massimo's eyes and tell you him that his breeder had the right to breed him, and had the right to cause him so much pain and heart ache...to cause him to be sick every single day for the rest of his life.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: 

Again, any puppy miller or byb deserve much much more than "disdain".


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688203


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688194





> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189





> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I think there are very few top breeders that sell their pups for that price. Typically they are $1000 (males) to $2500 (for females).

Not only that, pet stores sell puppies for $1000 or *way *more - and those are puppy mill puppies. 

You don't have to spend that much for a well bred Maltese, because for some people that is just not possible. However, some people have that amount of money and are more than willing to pay the $5000 to know what they are getting and not support unethical breeding practices.

I don't think blaming well respected breeders' prices for why BYB's and puppy mills flourish is very productive.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What you have to understand is that there is a good reason these breeders are not well recieved. If a breeder is breeding because they like their dogs and just want more of them, well my grandmother was one such person. She had two lhasa's and wanted puppies so they had puppies. Both parents were healthy at the time. Vet checked and all that. But both lhasa'a were the result of byb's themselves. Both were very poor examples of the breed. Too large, awful coats, turned out feet. The following year, both dogs turned up with genetic defects. They sold the puppies for quite a bit of money and the purchasers have no idea what they are ending up with. These dogs cause heartache and cost far more money in the long run. 

Puppy mill dogs still cost a great deal and who knows if the pups are even pure bred? Who knows what your dog could look like. Who knows what kind of behavioral issues they may have due to lack of contact with people and even flat out abuse in many cases.

People that have a couple of dogs and breed for money are again still going to sell for high prices, but who knows what you will get. Sorry, but if I buy a dog, I want to know what I'm going to get. I want to know it's going to look like and act like a maltese.

How are people not understanding that by paying less for a dog, there is a very high chance they'll end up spending far far more later on in vet bills? Not to mention the pain and suffering that poor animal may go through, the heartache, the possibility of losing your beloved fluff at a young age? Why would anyone put themselves through this? If you flat can't afford the purchase price, wait until you can, or don't get a dog imo. If you can't afford to buy a well bred dog, you sure as heck aren't going to be able to afford to pay for that liver shunt surgery that your puppy mill dog may need.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

One more thing to add...which I hope sheds even more light....look at this irony:

Would my husband pay $3,500 to $5,000 for a puppy, probably not...I say probably, because if he actually met breeder, and liked them, then he probably would....Would he pay $3,500.00 to $5,000.00 for medical cost...without hestitation. He has it a bit backwards...That's why, down the line...a few years from now, based on his concept, I think rescue would be perfect for us.

For now, I cherish my diamonds.

xoxoxo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> personally, i'd rather give my money to a breeder that is continuing to better the breed, than to some run of the mill back yard breeder who doesn't care about, or KNOW good breeding practices. a show breeder spends thousands of dollars on showing their dogs, to make sure they are a superb example of the maltese breed. they are not out to breed for money, when they breed, they are looking to produce more show hopefuls. those dogs/pups who do not meet the exact criteria, or specifications of a particular breeder, are those put up for adoption. they may not be the example of the breed they prefer, maybe they have a different head than they want to continue to have in their lines, or maybe they just don't have the temperament of a show dog. or maybe they can have small faults, such as an off bite or pigmentation... whatever the reason, they still have the fantastic bloodlines behind them. they deserve a fabulous home, one that can afford the upkeep of a high maintenance breed. so...whatever those breeders decide to charge, you're getting a quality dog. unlike a miller or BYB. you have no idea what is behind their dogs, nor do you know what kind of illnesses may raise their ugly heads later in life.
> 
> so. go ahead and bash those who breed to better the breed and condone those who breed for greed....and then look in my sweet massimo's eyes and tell you him that his breeder had the right to breed him, and had the right to cause him so much pain and heart ache...to cause him to be sick every single day for the rest of his life.[/B]


I couldn't agree more. And I, too, had a little Malt Benson who was a result of poor breeding. Benson didn't even make it to his 2nd birthday, so please DO NOT SUPPORT BREEDERS WHO DO NOT ACTIVELY SHOW THEIR DOGS, as it's not fair to the puppies who have the health problems. If you cannot afford $1,000 + for a Maltese, then you cannot afford the medical bills that might be associated with a poorly bred puppy. I'd much rather pay $2,000 up front and have a healthy, sound Maltese who only goes to the vet for spay/neuter and updated shots than to pay $600 for a badly bred Malt that is sick every day. Honestly, Maltese are not an inexpensive breed to own, so really, if you can't buy one from a reputable breeder, then you should look for a different breed.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just to add another voice on the side of reputable breeders: I got my Eloise from a pet store in 2001. She looked perfect, seemed healthy and
happy and was great for a few years. When she was four, we discovered on a routine blood test that she had liver issues, presumed to be 
asymptomatic MVD. When she was six, her numbers were getting worse, so we subjected her to a liver biopsy. She had chronic active hepatitis.
She still seemed OK until she became anemic, went through more tests, weekly blood checks, consultations, CT scans, etc., etc. before they
figured out what it was and told me there was nothing more they could do for her. I had to put her down at 6-1/2 years old, which almost
destroyed me - she was the love of my life. I wouldn't have minded the $10,000 or so that all this cost if they could have saved her. Her price,
when I bought her, was exactly what I paid for Bonbon, who comes from a show breeder. Eloise's "breeder" was from Missouri - I didn't know
at that time that Missouri is big puppymill territory. She was barely nine weeks old when I got her and just adorable - you would never have
known anything could possibly be wrong with her. That pet store is selling Malts for $2,500 and up - WAY up - and the smaller they are, the more
they charge.

Any member on SM is very lucky to have found this place to do their research before buying a puppy, and if they choose not to listen, well,
we tried...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 12 2008, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688232


> Just to add another voice on the side of reputable breeders: I got my Eloise from a pet store in 2001. She looked perfect, seemed healthy and
> happy and was great for a few years. When she was four, we discovered on a routine blood test that she had liver issues, presumed to be
> asymptomatic MVD. When she was six, her numbers were getting worse, so we subjected her to a liver biopsy. She had chronic active hepatitis.
> She still seemed OK until she became anemic, went through more tests, weekly blood checks, consultations, CT scans, etc., etc. before they
> ...



Exactly! Good post!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Well lets :back2topic: 

:biggrin: 

Anybody else know any reputable breeders that have puppies available?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not sure If Sheila has any or not. She has a boy listed, but i think he was adopted. I don't think she always keeps her puppy page super updated. She is however, a wonderful breeder and a super lady!

http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know if Pat has any puppies right now, but that's where Jax is from and she is a great breeder.

Richelieu Maltese


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688203


> It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.[/B]


I prefer to see it as passion :heart: rather than hostility.  

I just have to say, I don't think it is fair to say that the folks at SM are hostile to only a select few. There are quite a number of breeders that we here agree on. And we are willing to expand that number when a breeder proves to be deserving of our respect. It is not all the big names. In fact, when I did my research on this board when I was considering a puppy I found that I was recommended some small lesser known breeders who breed for quality rather than quantity. As such, many of them do not often have available dogs. 

The reality is we do have some fairly simple rules that we seem to have some consensus on as to what makes a good breeder. And it is probably true that anyone who does not live up to those rules AKA "standards" is met with disdain: a disdain that is reserved for people who breed for the wrong reasons, a disdain that is reserved for people who breed irresponsibly. Many of us have experience with the trauma and tears that go along with those kind of breeders. Many of us have worked with rescue, or adopted dogs that have been discarded, or made the mistake of purchasing from these type of breeders only to deal with the health issues they do not work to prevent. In the end, I think it is unfair to suggest that the members of SM are somehow aligned to only a a few big names. Instead, as people who love the breed we are passionate supporters of those people who work hard to serve the breed we love. 
:SM Rocks!: 

As for those prices you mention earlier on, I have much more of a problem with people who are breeding dogs that have no business being bred and charging those prices (for so called teacups) than those who have some of the top winning dogs in the country and charge those rates. The reality is that to campaign a dog to the heights of the dog show world can take thousands and thousands and even hundreds of thousands of dollars. That may seem outrageous, but if those breeders who have financially laid out those kinds of dollars to build a reputation for their dogs can charge higher rates for their pets then so be it (as long as they are breeding for the betterment of the breed). On the other hand, not all good quality kennels do charge those rates. It is not impossible to find repsonsible show breeders with dogs available at lesser rates.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 12 2008, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688342


> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688203





> It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.[/B]


I prefer to see it as passion :heart: rather than hostility.  

I just have to say, I don't think it is fair to say that the folks at SM are hostile to only a select few. There are quite a number of breeders that we here agree on. And we are willing to expand that number when a breeder proves to be deserving of our respect. It is not all the big names. In fact, when I did my research on this board when I was considering a puppy I found that I was recommended some small lesser known breeders who breed for quality rather than quantity. As such, many of them do not often have available dogs. 

The reality is we do have some fairly simple rules that we seem to have some consensus on as to what makes a good breeder. And it is probably true that anyone who does not live up to those rules AKA "standards" is met with disdain: a disdain that is reserved for people who breed for the wrong reasons, a disdain that is reserved for people who breed irresponsibly. Many of us have experience with the trauma and tears that go along with those kind of breeders. Many of us have worked with rescue, or adopted dogs that have been discarded, or made the mistake of purchasing from these type of breeders only to deal with the health issues they do not work to prevent. In the end, I think it is unfair to suggest that the members of SM are somehow aligned to only a a few big names. Instead, as people who love the breed we are passionate supporters of those people who work hard to serve the breed we love. 
:SM Rocks!: 

As for those prices you mention earlier on, I have much more of a problem with people who are breeding dogs that have no business being bred and charging those prices (for so called teacups) than those who have some of the top winning dogs in the country and charge those rates. The reality is that to campaign a dog to the heights of the dog show world can take thousands and thousands and even hundreds of thousands of dollars. That may seem outrageous, but if those breeders who have financially laid out those kinds of dollars to build a reputation for their dogs can charge higher rates for their pets then so be it (as long as they are breeding for the betterment of the breed). On the other hand, not all good quality kennels do charge those rates. It is not impossible to find repsonsible show breeders with dogs available at lesser rates.
[/B][/QUOTE]


BRAVO! You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:goodpost: Carina!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688203


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688194





> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189





> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I think there are very few top breeders that sell their pups for that price. Typically they are $1000 (males) to $2500 (for females).

Not only that, pet stores sell puppies for $1000 or *way *more - and those are puppy mill puppies. 

You don't have to spend that much for a well bred Maltese, because for some people that is just not possible. However, some people have that amount of money and are more than willing to pay the $5000 to know what they are getting and not support unethical breeding practices.

I don't think blaming well respected breeders' prices for why BYB's and puppy mills flourish is very productive.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am not going to down what you have posted because I am the type of person who sees it from both point of views. Now I will say that bybs,and puppy millers charge low prices because they know what reputable breeders are asking for. They know there are buyers out there who have not did all their research and they trap them in and boing you may have a Maltese who has tons of health issues,behavior issues etc. I also thought some breeders prices were out of this world crazy lol but guess what I found wonderful breeders who sell beautiful babies within a price range that I am comfortable with. As I learned from a show breeder and this board how will you know you are getting a Maltese that will look like one if the person is not showing? How do they know their Maltese meets the standards? Please do not let the show breeders prices who are 3,000 and up make you think all show breeders prices are this way.Also wanted to add yes sometimes they do not have puppies available all the time to me this is a good thing, but the wait is well worth it


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 12 2008, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688210


> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688203





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688194





> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189





> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I think there are very few top breeders that sell their pups for that price. Typically they are $1000 (males) to $2500 (for females).

Not only that, pet stores sell puppies for $1000 or *way *more - and those are puppy mill puppies. 

You don't have to spend that much for a well bred Maltese, because for some people that is just not possible. However, some people have that amount of money and are more than willing to pay the $5000 to know what they are getting and not support unethical breeding practices.

I don't think blaming well respected breeders' prices for why BYB's and puppy mills flourish is very productive.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.
[/B][/QUOTE]
personally, i'd rather give my money to a breeder that is continuing to better the breed, than to some run of the mill back yard breeder who doesn't care about, or KNOW good breeding practices. a show breeder spends thousands of dollars on showing their dogs, to make sure they are a superb example of the maltese breed. they are not out to breed for money, when they breed, they are looking to produce more show hopefuls. those dogs/pups who do not meet the exact criteria, or specifications of a particular breeder, are those put up for adoption. they may not be the example of the breed they prefer, maybe they have a different head than they want to continue to have in their lines, or maybe they just don't have the temperament of a show dog. or maybe they can have small faults, such as an off bite or pigmentation... whatever the reason, they still have the fantastic bloodlines behind them. they deserve a fabulous home, one that can afford the upkeep of a high maintenance breed. so...whatever those breeders decide to charge, you're getting a quality dog. unlike a miller or BYB. you have no idea what is behind their dogs, nor do you know what kind of illnesses may raise their ugly heads later in life.

so. go ahead and bash those who breed to better the breed and condone those who breed for greed....and then look in my sweet massimo's eyes and tell you him that his breeder had the right to breed him, and had the right to cause him so much pain and heart ache...to cause him to be sick every single day for the rest of his life.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Quote:
a show breeder spends thousands of dollars on showing their dogs, to make sure they are a superb example of the maltese breed. they are not out to breed for money, when they breed, they are looking to produce more show hopefuls. those dogs/pups who do not meet the exact criteria, or specifications of a particular breeder, are those put up for adoption. 

Put up for adoption??? Please! I paid dearly for my now 9 lb Maltese from superior, showdog, champion pedigree! If only I HAD been offered to "Adopt" him and just pay the price of neutering! Geeze! Now THAT would have been a GREAT deal! As it was, i felt that I got a great deal at the time, having been told he should expect to top out at 5 to 5 1/2 lbs at maturity. Ha! 
I love my "baby" and he is the most affectionate dog I have ever had the luck to have, but I do feel a bit ripped off by the verbal statement (prior to purchasing him or even viewing him) that his max weight should be 5 to 5/12 lbs. Let's just double that.  He's two years old now and (thankfully) still just weighs 9 lbs.

Cyndi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Dec 13 2008, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688369


> QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 12 2008, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688210





> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688203





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688194





> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189





> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I think there are very few top breeders that sell their pups for that price. Typically they are $1000 (males) to $2500 (for females).

Not only that, pet stores sell puppies for $1000 or *way *more - and those are puppy mill puppies. 

You don't have to spend that much for a well bred Maltese, because for some people that is just not possible. However, some people have that amount of money and are more than willing to pay the $5000 to know what they are getting and not support unethical breeding practices.

I don't think blaming well respected breeders' prices for why BYB's and puppy mills flourish is very productive.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.
[/B][/QUOTE]
personally, i'd rather give my money to a breeder that is continuing to better the breed, than to some run of the mill back yard breeder who doesn't care about, or KNOW good breeding practices. a show breeder spends thousands of dollars on showing their dogs, to make sure they are a superb example of the maltese breed. they are not out to breed for money, when they breed, they are looking to produce more show hopefuls. those dogs/pups who do not meet the exact criteria, or specifications of a particular breeder, are those put up for adoption. they may not be the example of the breed they prefer, maybe they have a different head than they want to continue to have in their lines, or maybe they just don't have the temperament of a show dog. or maybe they can have small faults, such as an off bite or pigmentation... whatever the reason, they still have the fantastic bloodlines behind them. they deserve a fabulous home, one that can afford the upkeep of a high maintenance breed. so...whatever those breeders decide to charge, you're getting a quality dog. unlike a miller or BYB. you have no idea what is behind their dogs, nor do you know what kind of illnesses may raise their ugly heads later in life.

so. go ahead and bash those who breed to better the breed and condone those who breed for greed....and then look in my sweet massimo's eyes and tell you him that his breeder had the right to breed him, and had the right to cause him so much pain and heart ache...to cause him to be sick every single day for the rest of his life.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Quote:
a show breeder spends thousands of dollars on showing their dogs, to make sure they are a superb example of the maltese breed. they are not out to breed for money, when they breed, they are looking to produce more show hopefuls. those dogs/pups who do not meet the exact criteria, or specifications of a particular breeder, are those put up for adoption. 

Put up for adoption??? Please! I paid dearly for my now 9 lb Maltese from superior, showdog, champion pedigree! If only I HAD been offered to "Adopt" him and just pay the price of neutering! Geeze! Now THAT would have been a GREAT deal! As it was, i felt that I got a great deal at the time, having been told he should expect to top out at 5 to 5 1/2 lbs at maturity. Ha! 
I love my "baby" and he is the most affectionate dog I have ever had the luck to have, but I do feel a bit ripped off by the verbal statement (prior to purchasing him or even viewing him) that his max weight should be 5 to 5/12 lbs. Let's just double that.  He's two years old now and (thankfully) still just weighs 9 lbs.

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually, I think the term best used is 'petted out' although quite a few breeders use the term 'adoption' for the puppies they do not keep for show. I don't believe in these cases, using the word adoption means 'free'.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Dec 13 2008, 01:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688369


> QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 12 2008, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688210





> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688203





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 12 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688194





> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189





> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


I think there are very few top breeders that sell their pups for that price. Typically they are $1000 (males) to $2500 (for females).

Not only that, pet stores sell puppies for $1000 or *way *more - and those are puppy mill puppies. 

You don't have to spend that much for a well bred Maltese, because for some people that is just not possible. However, some people have that amount of money and are more than willing to pay the $5000 to know what they are getting and not support unethical breeding practices.

I don't think blaming well respected breeders' prices for why BYB's and puppy mills flourish is very productive.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It seems to me when people post about any breeder other than the few approved on this board, they are met with such hostility. It would be one thing if the "top" or "reputable" breeders had a price most could afford. They don't. They also don't have enough puppies for sale to meet the demand. While I don't support puppy mills, I don't think most breeders deserve such disdain.
[/B][/QUOTE]
personally, i'd rather give my money to a breeder that is continuing to better the breed, than to some run of the mill back yard breeder who doesn't care about, or KNOW good breeding practices. a show breeder spends thousands of dollars on showing their dogs, to make sure they are a superb example of the maltese breed. they are not out to breed for money, when they breed, they are looking to produce more show hopefuls. those dogs/pups who do not meet the exact criteria, or specifications of a particular breeder, are those put up for adoption. they may not be the example of the breed they prefer, maybe they have a different head than they want to continue to have in their lines, or maybe they just don't have the temperament of a show dog. or maybe they can have small faults, such as an off bite or pigmentation... whatever the reason, they still have the fantastic bloodlines behind them. they deserve a fabulous home, one that can afford the upkeep of a high maintenance breed. so...whatever those breeders decide to charge, you're getting a quality dog. unlike a miller or BYB. you have no idea what is behind their dogs, nor do you know what kind of illnesses may raise their ugly heads later in life.

so. go ahead and bash those who breed to better the breed and condone those who breed for greed....and then look in my sweet massimo's eyes and tell you him that his breeder had the right to breed him, and had the right to cause him so much pain and heart ache...to cause him to be sick every single day for the rest of his life.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Quote:
a show breeder spends thousands of dollars on showing their dogs, to make sure they are a superb example of the maltese breed. they are not out to breed for money, when they breed, they are looking to produce more show hopefuls. those dogs/pups who do not meet the exact criteria, or specifications of a particular breeder, are those put up for adoption. 

Put up for adoption??? Please! I paid dearly for my now 9 lb Maltese from superior, showdog, champion pedigree! If only I HAD been offered to "Adopt" him and just pay the price of neutering! Geeze! Now THAT would have been a GREAT deal! As it was, i felt that I got a great deal at the time, having been told he should expect to top out at 5 to 5 1/2 lbs at maturity. Ha! 
I love my "baby" and he is the most affectionate dog I have ever had the luck to have, but I do feel a bit ripped off by the verbal statement (prior to purchasing him or even viewing him) that his max weight should be 5 to 5/12 lbs. Let's just double that.  He's two years old now and (thankfully) still just weighs 9 lbs.

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]
who said adoption means "just pay the price of neutering"? adopt means a legal proceeding that creates a parent-child relation between persons not related by blood.
as a contract does between the breeder and adopter for a puppy. 
who said it was free?

a·dopt (-dpt)
tr.v. a·dopt·ed, a·dopt·ing, a·dopts
1. To take into one's family through legal means and raise as one's own child.

i adopted both my dogs. :yes:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

This topic gets started up fairly regularly here, LOL.  

You may not think that blaming top breeders' high prices is productive, but the fact is that many BYB and puppymills are able to stay in business is because there is a HUGE market for inexpensive puppies. People just generally don't THINK about the ramifications, nor do they want to. Despite the fact that a family may not make much money, they want a maltese, and after a while maybe these people are willing to try to get one almost anywhere. 

Honestly, I just think it's sad. Unfortunately, people nowadays want what they want, and that's the end of the story. People just don't see any reason they shouldn't be able to have EVERYTHING that they want. It makes me sad that the reality is that not everyone can have just whatever their little heart desires. So there you have it: What I see as the biggest cause of BYB and mills. Don't get me wrong, I don't necessarily think that good breeders' prices are too High...that's thier business. Its just a fact that there IS a market for cheap dogs, and until that is fixed there will always be disreputable breeders looking to cash in. 

As for places that charge ridiculous prices for ill-bred dogs...those people are simply scammers looking to take advantage of weak people and people that fall in love with a picture on a website. But again, yet another instance of people wanting instant gratification, and clicking that "Buy it now" button. 

Until the nature of people changes back to the way it was in a more patient and thoughtful time, there will be puppymills. Boo. :smcry:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, I woke up this morning, and felt terrible, for what may have seemed, that my darling husband, is not open to my view....I failed to mention, the first to places we did visit...were people on a list that I came up with...and have shown or are currently showing...It was from there that he began to be concerned with my judgement . 

I use the term "adopt" because they are babies , I can't bring myself to say purchase.

Okay, I feel better now.

Love you darling husband :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189


> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]


Price is always relative though..and you get what you pay for...just like Coach does not cost the same as, say, Chanel. Totally different league. The way I see it is, if I am willing to spend 3K on a handbag, then spending 3,500 for a dog who brings me so much love and joy, is incomparable. Looking back, if Chrisman had wanted to charge me MORE for Mia, I would gladly pay the price. Mia has fundamentally changed my life for the better, she is invaluable to me. :wub: 

If someone will support a BYB, and turns away from a reputable breeder simply b/c BYB is cheap..then maybe that person doesn't have the right mindset to be a good puppy parent. Raising a puppy is a lifelong commitment, not to be taken lightly. Cost shouldn't be the determining factor.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 13 2008, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688532


> Price is always relative though..and you get what you pay for...just like Coach does not cost the same as, say, Chanel. Totally different league.[/B]


allthough we are on the same side on this discussion, i find it ridiculous that you would feel the need to include name brands in the comparison to these precious little beings.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ it was only an analogy. :huh:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 13 2008, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688548


> ^^ it was only an analogy. :huh:[/B]


i'm sorry. this topic got heated and i'm just taking things the wrong way. =[ i know you'd never compare these little ones to accessories.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 13 2008, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688532


> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 12 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688189





> I think $3,000-$5,000 for a dog is outrageous. No wonder puppy mills and BYB flourish.[/B]




*If someone will support a BYB, and turns away from a reputable breeder simply b/c BYB is cheap..then maybe that person doesn't have the right mindset to be a good puppy parent. Raising a puppy is a lifelong commitment, not to be taken lightly. Cost shouldn't be the determining factor.*
[/B][/QUOTE]


Spot on, Alice! 

Sadly, a lot of people don't think of bringing an animal into their lives as an important lifelong commitment. It's a novelty to a lot of people....once the cute puppy grows up it's no fun anymore. That's why good breeders interview their babies prospective new homes. BYB and pet stores could give a rats a$$ where their "stock" is going, all they care about is the almighty dollar.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Another thing people don't seem to understand is that the purpose for dog shows is to _assess breeding stock_. When you buy a dog that has champion lines, you aren't just buying a puppy that looks kinda like a maltese, you are buying a puppy that has parents that are a good representative of the breed. Yes, people want to have the best dog, but the dogs are not judged against each other. They are judged against the breed standard. The dog that is closest to that standard, is the dog that wins. This goes for health, temperment, and looks.

QUOTE


> allthough we are on the same side on this discussion, i find it ridiculous that you would feel the need to include name brands in the comparison to these precious little beings.[/B]


While I personally agree that you can't really compare these little fluffs to material objects, sometimes doing so in such a way can help someone who doesn't view these babies in the light we do understand a little better. I do also agree that if someone is viewing them in such a way, they shouldn't own a dog. 

Edited because I realized that it may have sounded like I thought Godiva felt that they were accessories. That is quite obviously not the case and I don't think it for a second!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 13 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688549


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 13 2008, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688548





> ^^ it was only an analogy. :huh:[/B]


i'm sorry. this topic got heated and i'm just taking things the wrong way. =[ i know you'd never compare these little ones to accessories.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No problem babe!!! :flowers: That was probably not my best analogy come to think of it!! haha.. :brownbag:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone so much for your input :grouphug: The great thing about what all of you have shared...that for parents to be, there are special fur-babies available, from some wonderful breeders, in different price ranges.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 13 2008, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688563


> Thank you everyone so much for your input :grouphug: The great thing about what all of you have shared...that for parents to be, there are special fur-babies available, from some wonderful breeders, in different price ranges.[/B]


 :cheer: :amen: :dothewave: :goodpost: 
LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Another wonderful wonderful breeder.....Stacy is a member here at SM, and her babies...our AAAAAdorAble! :wub: 

http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/

Best Wishes to all of those, who are blessed to have one of these special babies, from these special breeders


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 13 2008, 04:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688385


> Oh gosh, I woke up this morning, and felt terrible, for what may have seemed, that my darling husband, is not open to my view....I failed to mention, the first to places we did visit...were people on a list that I came up with...and have shown or are currently showing...It was from there that he began to be concerned with my judgement .
> 
> I use the term "adopt" because they are babies , I can't bring myself to say purchase.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. My bad. I always think of "adopting" a pet as you "adopt" a rescue. I was just thinking in a different terminology. I'm sorry.

Cyndi


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Dec 13 2008, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688641


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 13 2008, 04:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688385





> Oh gosh, I woke up this morning, and felt terrible, for what may have seemed, that my darling husband, is not open to my view....I failed to mention, the first to places we did visit...were people on a list that I came up with...and have shown or are currently showing...It was from there that he began to be concerned with my judgement .
> 
> I use the term "adopt" because they are babies , I can't bring myself to say purchase.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. My bad. I always think of "adopting" a pet as you "adopt" a rescue. I was just thinking in a different terminology. I'm sorry.

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh Cyndi that's okay...it's just my warped brain!!! :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know if they have puppies available, but it doesn't hurt to ask. :biggrin:

Angel Maltese www.bonniesmaltese.com 

Marcris Maltese www.marcrismaltese.com


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I just love when people post breeders I haven't seen before...I LOVE looking at cute puppies!! *scampers off to hug Chloe*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 13 2008, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688950


> I just love when people post breeders I haven't seen before...I LOVE looking at cute puppies!! *scampers off to hug Chloe*[/B]


I do the same thing, I just LOVE looking at all the precious pups! Even if it totally makes me want another one. Time to go get my puppy fix. Again. 

Oooh Jazz...Pixie! Here sweetie pies! (yeah like they were ever further away then at my feet!)


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Dec 13 2008, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688955


> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 13 2008, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688950





> I just love when people post breeders I haven't seen before...I LOVE looking at cute puppies!! *scampers off to hug Chloe*[/B]


I do the same thing, I just LOVE looking at all the precious pups! Even if it totally makes me want another one. Time to go get my puppy fix. Again. 

Oooh Jazz...Pixie! Here sweetie pies! (yeah like they were every further away then at my feet!)
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too! When I look at them, it just makes me want more! I keep them in my favorites and look at them twice week to see the beautiful puppies! 

I swear when I get older, I'm going to have a house full of malts! LOL


----------

